# Are you ready for the Monster Mash Contest?



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Reminder, don't forget to email me the picture of your scary fluffs in their Halloween outfit by *Oct 15th*. [email protected]. Please include their name.

I will post the Maltese Mash video (and yes other breeds can participate) by Oct 30th. Voting will begin with the posting. Can't wait to see all the adorable fluffs.

Prizes:
Most Original
Scariest
Funniest

Have fun!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be posting pics soon, just got Laurel's contest!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'll be posting pics soon, just got Laurel's contest!


I mean Laurel's COSTUME! LOL!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sent Tyler.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just sent Chachi's


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We have two adorable monsters so far


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OK, so I'm just seeing this! Haven't been on much lately. I will have to get some outfits for my kiddos!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll have t find outfits,,have some cute butterfly and bumble bee wings,,,not to scarey though...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Then we need to add a cutest prize


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Bumping this up to remind everyone, don't forget to send you adorable fluff pic. I have gotten several already.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm having a VERY hard time getting mine to cooperate in their costumes!! We'll get there!!LOL!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG wait to you guys see all these monsters! I have started on the Mashup and i can't stop laughing. We have plenty of time, but I do have to add a caption on every photo so everyone knows who the fluff is for voting! If your fluff is not into costumes, decorate the space around them.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm having a VERY hard time getting mine to cooperate in their costumes!! We'll get there!!LOL!!


Are they being "fussy"?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for doing this Mags! So fun!
I can't wait to see all the little monsters!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Are they being "fussy"?:HistericalSmiley:


To say the least!! They keep taking their hat things off! Spinning around, and just being very difficult!!! lOL!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just bought Teddy's should come in sometime next week. Going to Joann tomorrow to make bears


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, how fun! I'm just seeing this and haven't even begun to think yet what Leila will be. I will think of something though and send you a pic. I can't wait to see all the pictures of the little fluffs dressed up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Friendly reminder not to forget to make your fluff a halloween star!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not too good at the computer/e mail thing!! Did you receive mine?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

No I didn't when did you send?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have 
Ava
Ben
Chachi
Quincy
Tyler


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent Jojo's, watch for it in spam.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I got JoJO. The eyes are priceless!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I sent Dewey and Laurel again!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't think Maddie's is really original but once I get her some ribbon then I'll send it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am trying. I have a good idea, but it will take a bit of planning and work to get it together. At this time, I am overwhelmed by things I need to do. So, if I don't join in, please don't think I don't care. Yet, I still want to try.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I am trying. I have a good idea, but it will take a bit of planning and work to get it together. At this time, I am overwhelmed by things I need to do. So, if I don't join in, please don't think I don't care. Yet, I still want to try.


You have time . I hope you will anyway can't wait to see the creative idea - you always have them. As long as everyone doesn't wait until the last minute, I can keep adding them to the mix.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Total of 16 pics so far (9 fluffs). Some have sent multiple to capture the costume and of course trouble deciding which one! I can't either so I am using them all LOL Keep them coming.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Mags, I sent Oakley's, let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, I have costumes for Leila and Kaylee but I'm not so sure they will fit any of the categories. I will send them anyway after they get baths this week and I can get them to cooperate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am sure they will fit cute and adorable! I am waiting for mine to get baths to so I can add them to the mix. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Monster or should I say Maltese and Honorary Fluff Stars:
Boo
Zach
Ava
Ben
Chachi
Quincy
Tyler
Dewey
Laurel
Henry
JoJo
Oakley

Keep them coming.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Monster or should I say Maltese and Honorary Fluff Stars:
Boo
Zach
Ava
Ben
Chachi
Quincy
Tyler
Dewey
Laurel
Henry
JoJo
Oakley
Teddy
Bear

Keep them coming.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I should try to get their costumes done....

I think I've finally decided on what I'm doing....


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

26 pictures so far! Keep them coming.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I've started working on the costumes. Will send them over as soon as I'm done (hopefully this weekend). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay I sent in Izzy's...hope everyone can guess what she is, LOL.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We just finished stage one: baths and hairdos.
Now maybe they will be good and tired for stage two: outfits and photos!
The less squirming the better!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I will try and get the girls baths tomorrow and get them dressed in their costumes, this is going to be fun


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Izzy is adoradle and very creative


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh what cute idea! So it's a video mix of the fluff's Halloweenie outfits? 
I do have some Coco as a Pirate pics from years past...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Canada said:


> Oh what cute idea! So it's a video mix of the fluff's Halloweenie outfits?
> I do have some Coco as a Pirate pics from years past...


Yes I take all the pictures and add their name to their pic, combine them to create a video and the music will be Monster Mash. Yes, you can use a picture from prior Halloweens and some have sent in multiple pictures!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I took pictures yesterday and can't seem to get my email to work on my new computer! I'm frustrated!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

sherry said:


> I took pictures yesterday and can't seem to get my email to work on my new computer! I'm frustrated!


I think I found you on Facebook and sent a friend request so you can send the picture through the facebook messaging area.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Mags I can't wait to see all the cute outfits!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Mags I can't wait to see all the cute outfits!!


The photos are great and I have the ones compiled so far to the music and you guys will love it. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

30 fluff monsters so far.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great treat without a trick. Thanks for doing this, I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just sent the picture to you


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paula, I sent you a PM, I did not receive the picture.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Just sent four more little Monsters for the Mash-up! :chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Daisy, Max, Buddy and Bunnie are in the MASH.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Just sent four more little Monsters for the Mash-up! :chili:


Loving the term"Mash Up"


----------

